# Haleakala Sunrise and/or Sunset ??



## riverdees05 (Apr 28, 2016)

What is your opinion on doing a Haleakala Sunrise or Sunset?  I am thinking about doing one or the other, but not sure.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2016)

Are you fond of long drives on narrow and steep mountain roads in the pitch dark?  Then I would not do either.   

Personally, I think the sunrise/sunset thing is over-rated, because of the drive involved, and the fact that you may have cloud cover and not be able to see anything.

I'd go in the morning, after daylight, and take a lunch, and be prepared to make a day of it.

Here is an aerial view of the road - in the daylight:


----------



## riverdees05 (Apr 28, 2016)

WOW - what a road!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2016)

When you go to Haleakala, you are driving from the coast to the top of a volcano - about 10,000 feet.  If you are comfortable with mountain driving, it is not a bad road at all, but I don't care for it in the dark.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 28, 2016)

Personally, if I were to ever do either one, I'd find and take a tour opperators excursion and let them do the driving. I've seen the very long line of cars going down the mountain after dark. I don't want any part of that. In a tour bus, I could relax and allow someone else to do the driving while I relaxed.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 28, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> What is your opinion on doing a Haleakala Sunrise or Sunset?  I am thinking about doing one or the other, but not sure.


I would do the sunrise tour but it may not be clear and that is disappointing.  We only did one sunrise tour and we didn't see the sunrise plus it was brutal cold and the wind was hauling.  They pick you up in the middle of the night but, if the sunrise is spectacular, you do not care.  It's well worth it so keep track of the weather but it may change on a dime.

From then on we have gone during the day and often to see the sunset too but it will be about dark when you get back in town so you are OK and hungry. 

The road looks scary in the photo but it is a good road and not hard to drive, IMO.  We love going to the top and do it mostly on the spur of the moment because we can see the top of the crater from our Lanai to the left and the ocean to the right.  

From the 14 days we were here in April, I looked every day if the top was clear but it was mostly not.  Only the last few days was it completely clear and the sunrise was spectacular according to a couple here who had done it that morning.  Sometimes, the top is clear but you may be in the clouds on your way up so keep on going.  The crater was completely clouded over last year but we stayed around and then it cleared up and it was beautiful so don't be in a hurry.

Mid-morning is a great time to make nice photographs because of the shadows and you can drive yourself and find parking.  On a clear day, you can see the Big Island too.  I highly recommend going to the top of the crater and hiking down in the crater too so long you remember that you need to go back up again so do not go too far.  Take a hat and lots of water with you.

When we took our first and only sunrise tour, there was hardly a car at the top but now it is so busy that you may not even make it to the top in your rental car and the same for sunset too.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 28, 2016)

We prefer to do sunsets, and have done it three times over the years.  The drive is not that bad at all, and we always visit the Haleakala summit each time we're in Maui.

From my experience tours do not do the sunset – at least we have NEVER seen any, so you shouldn't have any of that to contend with while on the summit, or on the drives up and down. (The sunrise tours include all the bicycles you encounter on the way down, or on your drive up if you go too early in the day.)

You can take a leisurely drive up late afternoon; from Kaanapali you should probably leave around 3:30 pm - sunset is sometime after 6pm. Always take warmer clothing, jackets, gloves, earmuffs and such if you want to really enjoy your time at the summit. (Many take folding chairs.) There is a substantial period of civil twilight to enjoy once the sun has officially set.

On the way down you will likely be with other cars so it is easy to follow the lights; it can be frustrating if you get behind someone who is too cautious. I like to work with gravity, not against it.

If you want a real treat, make a late reservation for Mama’s Fish House, maybe for 7:45 - 8:00, because you are sure to have an appetite, but be prepared to take out a HELOC to finance the cost of your dinner. It is a splurge, but worth the price one time to say you've been there, and to put a check in that box. The food and service is first rate. (I'm sure some horror stories will now be sure to follow.)


----------



## mj2vacation (Apr 28, 2016)

We have done the sunrise drive several times.  The drive is not too bad, but requires caution.  Watching the sun rise from above the clouds is an absolutely amazing experience.  

The last trip, we got to the top about an hour before sunrise, got to watch a few shooting stars and experience near freezing temperatures in the middle of July.... 

One trip, I wound up fracturing a few vertebrae in an accident on the island, and I still insisted that we go.   

I dunno, but to me, there are only so many places that you can see certain things. I won't go to Maui without visiting Haleakala....

Another highlight is going to the big island and visiting Pele


----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2016)

The view to the east is better than the view to the west. This makes the view at sunrise better, imo. There are numerous telescopes west of the visitor center. 

I like sunset because it is easier to go at 3 pm for sunset rather than 3 am to watch sunrise. Sunset is warmer. 

Also, after sunset, the stars come out and you can see Big Island lighting up. 

The drive is very easy. All pavement, no problems. Even in the rain.

Bill


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 28, 2016)

riverdees05 said:


> What is your opinion on doing a Haleakala Sunrise or Sunset?  I am thinking about doing one or the other, but not sure.


There is a company that does three different tours to the crater at sunrise, during the day and at sunset too.  You may have found this already.

The daytime tour takes you to Iao Valley.  This is well worth seeing too.  Have a look here.

They will drive you by the sugar canes but this is the last year that they have planted and all sugar cane fields will be a thing of the past in Maui.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2016)

We own on Maui and have been going there since 1986.  I have never been up to Haleakala.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We own on Maui and have been going there since 1986.  I have never been up to Haleakala.


Luanne, you need to do this.  I know another TUGger who had never done this yet either so I kept telling her how nice the crater is and they finally took the tourbus too and enjoyed it.  

The same for driving to Makena Beach and Peruse Bay not far from you.  It is a little bit like the lava fields on the Big Island but no steam or fire.  You see lava fields too on the back side of this island but with more greenery already.  This was part of our Hana tour this year.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 28, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We own on Maui and have been going there since 1986.  I have never been up to Haleakala.



Our last trip up was sunset with a big moon rise. The sun went down, the mountain turned colors with the shadows being cast to the east.  

Then came the darkness. We watched the sky fade out. The lights on the Big Island  and Maui started twinkling between the clouds and the stars were all out. I used the sky map app. We brought decent binoculars. 

Then the big moon slowly rose, glowing over the clouds. The mountain under moonlight is unforgettable. 

On our way back to Kaanapali we stopped at Dennys for dinner because it was open.

You should go if you can. It is pretty cool in a nature type of way. 

Bill


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Apr 28, 2016)

Does anyone know how far of a drive this would be from WKORV?


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 28, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know how far of a drive this would be from WKORV?



About an hour and half - roughly.

I googled it - more like 2 hours - longer if traffic is heavy.


----------



## mj2vacation (Apr 28, 2016)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Does anyone know how far of a drive this would be from WKORV?



90 minutes, but the journey is part of the experience.   If you are on mainland time, the first few days are the best time to go. We have NEVER hit traffic.  

We still talk about the "turn headlights on while driving through clouds" sign.....


----------



## slip (Apr 28, 2016)

I agree with Denise on this one, I think it's overrated. If it will be your only trip to
Maui, then maybe but you can fill your time with other things.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 28, 2016)

We do the sunrise every time we go to Maui. Our first time 13 years ago was a bicycle tour when they still let start from the top. It was a glorious experience. Since then we make the drive. Get up at 3am and start driving by 3:30am. We always take gloves, a hat, sweater, and light jacket just for the visit to the top. Remember you are going from sea level to 10,000 feet. We also take coffee and sandwiches. We always do it our first morning when you have not adjusted to the time zone change. One year my brother Mike was on Maui at the same time. He showed up at our Condo in a T-shirt, shorts, and flip flops. Patti quickly grabbed a couple blankets for him. He loved it though he kept saying how stupid he was in the way he dressed. He has hiked, camped, and hunted at high altitude and so he knew but forgot how quickly the temperature drops as you go up. We always feel closer to the Creator, whatever you call her, when we watch sunrise from the top. Then after the sun comes up turn and look west and you will see the shadow of the mountain on the ocean,


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2016)

iconnections said:


> Luanne, you need to do this.  I know another TUGger who had never done this yet either so I kept telling her how nice the crater is and they finally took the tourbus too and enjoyed it.
> 
> The same for driving to Makena Beach and Peruse Bay not far from you.  It is a little bit like the lava fields on the Big Island but no steam or fire.  You see lava fields too on the back side of this island but with more greenery already.  This was part of our Hana tour this year.



I've seen the crater from a helicopter.  That was enough.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 28, 2016)

We have only been for the sunrise, once, on our honeymoon. The drive up wan't too bad. The chips we took for a snack burst on the way up due to the change in atmospheric pressure.


----------



## singlemalt_18 (Apr 28, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> ...for the sunrise, once, on our honeymoon... The chips we took for a snack burst ...





Sounds like a terrific honeymoon!


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 29, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> We have only been for the sunrise, once, on our honeymoon. The drive up wan't too bad. The chips we took for a snack burst on the way up due to the change in atmospheric pressure.


This makes me smile.  If you had a car and a blanket, you were OK, I am sure. 

On our first sunrise trip to the top, we were dressed accordingly but we saw a few people up there too with a blanket around them but in shorts and flip-flops like someone else posted here.

Woolen socks will save you we learned when we took the moutaineering course with the Sierra Club.  I forgot to take my boots or closed shoes going up to the top of Mauna Kea in HI but had woolen socks on with my open sandals and wasn't cold.  

The tour operator handed out warm parkas there with hoods to protect our ears and head which is also very important.  They know that a lot of tourists are not aware of how cold it gets on top of a  mountain no matter where it is.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We own on Maui and have been going there since 1986.  I have never been up to Haleakala.



Study in contrasts:  I _don't_ own on Maui. I've been there only once. And I *HAVE* been up Haleakala. 

Dave


----------



## Kapolei (Apr 29, 2016)

Luanne said:


> We own on Maui and have been going there since 1986.  I have never been up to Haleakala.



I drove up one time because I figured I better do it.   It was cold.  The view was ok.  But holy crap, I have seen that view dozens of times from jet airplanes.

Not a big deal for me.  Now driving over the Tioga Pass when the road opens in the spring, that is the one to do.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 29, 2016)

Oh my goodness to see the crater up-close and the many shades of color that are right there in front of you some time of the day.  You miss all of that from a plane.

Have you ever seen a silver sword plant close-up or far away simmering in the sun or moon light?  They are amazing and the glistering of the lava rocks in different lights too?  There is so much color in the crater that you do not see from the air.  Go and see it one day.

I love the beach and ocean too but the up-country in Maui is beatiful too.  I am already looking forward to going back next year and our four weeks are waiting for us already without us having to make reservations.  I love timesharing the old-fashioned way.


----------



## pchung6 (Apr 29, 2016)

I just did it last week. We were scared to death. The visibility was close to zero because of the heavy cloud, and it was dark and we could barely see the road. If we missed the turn, we might just fall of the cliff. The sunrise was bad because of the cloud, and we were so disappointed what we risked our life for. I wouldn't recommend.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 29, 2016)

*Mau'i*



Luanne said:


> I've seen the crater from a helicopter.  That was enough.


Haleakala is not a crater volcano.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2016)

geist1223 said:


> Haleakala is not a crater volcano.



Whatever.  I saw the top of Haleakala.

And if it's not a crater volcano why do they offer crater tours?  If you Google Haleakala Crater there are all kinds of references.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 29, 2016)

DaveNW said:


> Study in contrasts:  I _don't_ own on Maui. I've been there only once. And I *HAVE* been up Haleakala.
> 
> Dave



When you own someplace and go back every year there isn't the sense of urgengy of "having" to do something.  We started coming to Maui when our daughters were very young.  The idea of getting up really early and being in a car for several hours on a winding road wasn't very appealing.  It took a long time before we did the road to Hana.


----------



## BocaBoy (Apr 29, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Personally, I think the sunrise/sunset thing is over-rated........I'd go in the morning, after daylight, and take a lunch, and be prepared to make a day of it.


I totally agree.  This is what we do whenever we go to Haleakala, except we have lunch in Makawao and then drive up the mountain.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2016)

iconnections said:


> This makes me smile.  If you had a car and a blanket, you were OK, I am sure.
> 
> On our first sunrise trip to the top, we were dressed accordingly but we saw a few people up there too with a blanket around them but in shorts and flip-flops like someone else posted here.
> 
> ...



I don't really remember now what we were wearing. I don't think we brought jackets on the trip, but we may have brought the comforter off the bed. We did have long pants on. I remember it being cold, but we weren't uncomfortable. I found the sunrise far from over rated. If anything, the road to Hana is over rated IMO.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 29, 2016)

Luanne said:


> Whatever.  I saw the top of Haleakala.
> 
> And if it's not a crater volcano why do they offer crater tours?  If you Google Haleakala Crater there are all kinds of references.



Fun fact, it's a shield volcano. I didn't know this until I looked it up and, didn't even know there was such a thing as a shield volcano. 
http://www.universetoday.com/50277/haleakala/

and here's the explanation for why they have "crater" tours: 

_Like all shield volcanoes, Haleakala was formed from a series of highly fluid magma flows. This is the reason for its general appearance, as well as the designation – i.e. it resembles a broad shield lying on the ground. It’s tallest peak, which is named is Pu’u ‘Ula’ula (“Red Hill”) in native Hawaiian, measures 3,055 m (10,023 ft) tall.

At Haleakala’s summit lies a massive depression (crater) that measures some 11.25 km (7 miles) in diameter and nearly 800 m (2,600 ft) deep. The name Haleakala means literally “House of the Sun”, which was given to the general mountain area by the early Hawaiian people.
_

Like I said, I didn't know this. I just had assumed like you that it had a crater, it was a crater volcano. Obviously my education in volcanism was lacking.


----------



## taterhed (Apr 29, 2016)

Chuckle. You learn the most wonderful things on TUG! 

I agree with the others: especially if you're an east-coaster (close enough), get up the 1st or 2nd day and do sun-rise; it makes the transition easier.   If the weather isn't cooperating, then go some afternoon or evening. You only live once. 

BTW: I've seen mountains, oceans, deserts, canyons etc... while staring out of a jet plane for many, many years. Nothing ever comes close to _standing_ on the top of a mountain or foot of cliff and feeling insignificant under the big blue sky/stars. Otherwise, why not just stay home and watch it on the travel channel?

Of course, a man's got to know his limits (ladies too).


----------



## klpca (Apr 29, 2016)

BocaBoy said:


> I totally agree.  This is what we do whenever we go to Haleakala, except we have lunch in Makawao and then drive up the mountain.



I agree too - I've done sunrise (fine) sunset (fine) and many trips during the day (much better) and we always stop at Kula Lodge for breakfast then head up the hill. 

The road is just a mountain road. It goes uphill on the way up and has switchbacks, then goes downhill with switchbacks on the way down.  It is not that steep. The top speed is about 30mph (I could be wrong - but it's not fast). If you go up for sunrise you will have lots of company so no one will be moving fast, and you won't have headlights in your eyes because no one is coming down at that point. Go slow, take it easy and it will be fine.

At sunrise you freeze your okole off, sunset is a bit better in that respect. We were *those* people without jackets or sweaters (which were packed the night before and left at the condo  ). Luckily we had grabbed a couple of blankets just before we left. Those blanket pictures are the best though.


----------



## LisaRex (Aug 18, 2016)

Haleakala sunrise on a good day:






Haleakala on a cloudy day:


----------



## Luanne (Aug 18, 2016)

I just figured out another reason we've probably never done Haleakala at sunrise.  I'm just not a huge fan of sunrises.  

When we went to the Grand Canyon we were told to be sure to get up and watch the sunrise, it was an amazing experience.  So we got up, froze, and....not impressed.  And we didn't even have to drive to get there.  It was fun being out there all alone for awhile, just us and the deer, and then elk.  

I'm much more of a sunset girl.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 18, 2016)

Forget the sunset.  Take a dinner cruise, with drinks, and hopefully with a clear horizon, the green flash.

Sterling


----------



## LilyPond (Aug 21, 2016)

That road is captured nicely in DeniseM's photo for sure!!!  Taterhed makes a great point, it really is a unique experience to stand on top of the world above most everything else within sight.  I feel it is worth the drive, and prefer to drive both up and down that mountain during daytime hours.  The sunrise and sunset can be enjoyed in so many other parts of the island, on any of the islands.  Kauai Kid's cruise suggestion sounds fun, that is one thing I have not done in Hawaii.  Yet.


----------



## artringwald (Aug 21, 2016)

DeniseM said:


> Are you fond of long drives on narrow and steep mountain roads in the pitch dark?  Then I would not do either.
> 
> Personally, I think the sunrise/sunset thing is over-rated, because of the drive involved, and the fact that you may have cloud cover and not be able to see anything.
> 
> ...



Okay I know the road to Haleakala Sunrise is bad, but the picture is one of Stelvio Pass in Italy, the 2nd highest pass in the Alps.


----------

